

Ashley Madison hack raises Digital Era questions of media ethics - BeeChucker
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Passcode/2015/0826/Ashley-Madison-hack-raises-Digital-Era-questions-of-media-ethics?cmpid=TLS

======
dynomight
Good post.

